# Feeler gauges?



## router01 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi all, 
just wondering if anyone has ever come across giant feeler gauges, 1mm, 2mm etc up to 10mm?

What for I hear you ask?

To accurately space the router bit up off the stops.

I have a makita which has that little rotating thingy that allows you to set your bit depths in 3 positions . . . I thought a set of feeler gauges in those bigger sizes would make setting depths a breeze but can find any BIG sized feeler gauges, they normal all finish at 1mm.

I have seen people use drill bits for this.

cheers - Simon


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Simon

That's a bit thick for a feeler gauge ,but you can buy brass stock,drill a hole for key chain ring and you have a set But drill bits would just as well..and they come in a rack/stand most of the time..telling what size they are from the get go..

===



router01 said:


> Hi all,
> just wondering if anyone has ever come across giant feeler gauges, 1mm, 2mm etc up to 10mm?
> 
> What for I hear you ask?
> ...


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

router01 said:


> Hi all,
> just wondering if anyone has ever come across giant feeler gauges, 1mm, 2mm etc up to 10mm?
> 
> What for I hear you ask?
> ...


Hi Simon - Hex (Allen) wrenches also work well for that. Likelier easier and cheaper to come by to also.


----------



## router01 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks guys 

I've got about 2 or 300 drill bits in my drawer and a digital micrometer so I guess this is probably the easiest solution, but I sort of like the idea of a ring with the various thickness feeler gauges lurking near my router for quick use 

A mate works in stainless, I could also get him to trim off a 10mm wide strip of the various thicknesses whenever he gets a new different thickness in.

I guess if there had been something out there it would have been a quick fix 

thanks again and cheers - Simon


----------



## router01 (Aug 23, 2011)

PS. I like the idea of the Alen keys too John 
One of those Bahco plastic blocks with a set of keys would also do the job.
s


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Simon, the brass set up bars are the best solution. They are square stock about 4" long so they sit level and don't roll on you. If you need a bit of clearance all you need to do is angle them slightly while adjusting your stop rod. Besides using them with your depth stop they are a very fast way to set your bit height when using a router table. Since we use them against our bits brass is the best choice but you could get some square key stock for locating pulleys on a shaft.


----------



## router01 (Aug 23, 2011)

Thanks again Mike,

I'll keep my eye out for some, it sounds ideal. I like the idea of drilling a hole in it and putting it on a ring, keeping them handy and together 

cheers - Simon


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

jschaben said:


> Hi Simon - Hex (Allen) wrenches also work well for that. Likelier easier and cheaper to come by to also.


Also, the color coded handles on the T handle type hex keys make it easy to tell them apart..... for us blind guys.


----------



## PutnamEco (Jan 19, 2010)

*Customs*

There are some manufacturers who will custom build feeler gauges to your specifications should you REALLY wish to pursue this. (hint: they could also make these in production quantities) 

Custom Products at Eastern Industries


----------



## router01 (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi Roger 
Nice link to Eastern Industries, looks like they might do just the thing.

Only problem with the "Production quantities" suggestion is I'm over here in Australia and favour mm scale while you chaps are into Inches 

I might send them an email just to see what they have to say.

All the best Simon


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Simon, you should PM HarrySin and ask him about sources in Oz. I shipped brass set up bars to Harry and James Wade. The brass bars are difficult to beat and it is easy enough to convert the dimensions to metric.


----------



## PutnamEco (Jan 19, 2010)

router01 said:


> Hi Roger
> Nice link to Eastern Industries, looks like they might do just the thing.
> 
> Only problem with the "Production quantities" suggestion is I'm over here in Australia and favour mm scale while you chaps are into Inches


Just tell them you want a set in 0.0393700787 inch steps,


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.routerforums.com/bargain-bin/29324-brass-set-bars.html

plus you can get them in the Mertic size if you like to use it..
===


----------

